# Anyone catching blue fish?



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thinking about walking the beach tonight throwing a spoon after some blues. Has anyone had any luck seeing them recently?


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I've caught a few using cut bluefish. It's been over a week since I've seen any. The surf was nasty when I was out earlier this evening. Good luck!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Thanks. Has anyone had luck catching them from the surf when the surf is up?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

In past years I could always count on catching bluefish in the fall. not this year.zilch


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We were catching them at the pass in OB a couple weeks ago at dusk. Could've loaded the boat with them. And I used to catch some nice ones there on some of the nastiest days, rough and rainy.... They used to hit that 3oz spoon all day!


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

What kind of spoons do you guys use?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

when they are around they aren't that fussy,get something shiney out and they'll grab it


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

Does the spoon size matter? I never really spent much time chasing blues. I know their belly meat works great for flounder


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Spoon size just depends on your gear size. I used to throw a 10' Ugly Stick surf rod with a 14000 Shimano reel- 3oz silver spoon. The fish didn't care- they'd hit that big old spoon anyway... I'd throw it off of the point as hard as I could.
I liked the smaller bluefish. I'd stick my knife in at the anal and slice them clean up past the gills and bleed them out on the beach (usually piercing the heart). Pretty good eating, especially fried, or throw them on the smoker whole!
We were using live shrimp last month fishing the jetties at Perdido Pass for bull redfish when they showed up- thick as thieves! I could have taken a boat load!
Here is a pic of a few I nabbed at the Perdido Pass Bridge off the kayak! You can tell that pic is a few years old! No gray hair!








We have had pretty good luck there under the bridge with some shrimp- just make sure you have a piece of steel leader- or they'll cut you off... nothing big & bulky. Some thin wire to keep you from getting cut off, after all- these aren't 25# monsters, mostly 3-4# or so.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Getting a fish to hit a lure is one thing, hooking him is another. That being said, I'd stick with spoons from 1 1/2oz and smaller for winter bluefish. You're hookup rate will be higher.


----------



## Rodsy.com (Dec 31, 2014)

Nice haul, I've caught some blues before. Usually hooked them while I was trying to catch something else. They usually hook up on finger mullet. I've battered them and fried them already and they were ok. Definitely have to bleed them out. Any brand of spoon better than another?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i used to fish under the perdido pass bridge before ob closed the area.
usually an incoming tide would hold the monsters, about 3 lbs
used a silver spoon with no wire, just a 60 lb leader cause they seem to spoke when they see steel. caught 12 one night or i should say morning, 2 am when the incoming tide finally came in. don't forget to cut the throat and bleed them out in a five-gallon bucket of water.

jack


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I and a Marine friend have been catching a few blues off the Navarre Pier in about 10 feet of water by cutting a cigar minnow in half and letting the bait free float (a foot or so under the surface) with a treble hook on wire leader -- silver for late afternoon and black or silver wire after the sun goes down. 

I know it's not from the surf but I think a surf fisherman can easily cast out that far. May hook a bull red, also.

Cheers, Gaffy


----------

